# Some South African pictures



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pictures Love. Wild dogs, lion cubs, I love the mountains and trees. Not something someone thinks of when they hear Africa. Beautiful! Thank you for sharing! More wanted!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks you mbender! More coming up! Im very impressed actually that you saw the lions are cubs. Not many people can see it 

Here's more:

































































I think from now on Im going to compress them, its taking waaaay to long to upload :lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya I can tell when the lions are cubs or not. Those guys are probably about 9 to 10mnths old? A couple of animals I don't recognize. Red, white, black stork? And the thick billed bird in the grass. 

Is that a burrowing owl? Where are you getting some of these pics Love? I absolutely love those dogs!! We need to get me out there!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You got that right, they were around that age. The stork is a saddle - billed stork, one of the rarest birds in Africa. The other bird is a crested barbet, I love them, they are so punk lol.

The owl is actually a spotted eagle owl, but good guess  My family and I have taken these pictures when we go on holidays.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's awesome. I have learned a lot of the big cats. I love them and love to watch them on TV. Whenever you have more,, you know where to send them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, I have PLENTY more still to post  I'll do it now...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok! There's quite a few babies in these pics, and a few buck:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cont!!*

And some more!!! 





































Can you spot the bushbaby?:lol: vv






























And I personaqly believe that there is nothing more beautiful, than a male kudu vvv








Please feel free to ask anything


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Love, the two Lions are male. Probably bros? Young about a year or so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's what we think. They were alone, without a pride, so we guessed they were brother's. My brother guessed they were about 1 and a half, so yes, your right


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's some scenery ones:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I got a little bored... All clips are mine btw


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, that's awesome . I love your diversity.

How do you manage to take that close & clear animal pictures? Do you have these animals also around your home (you said these are vacation pics)?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to visit SA so badly!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Are you trying to make me jealous? 
lol, I really want to go to Africa and might be doing a volenteer thing next year in Kwazulu-Natal rehabilation center 
Just have to raise the money for it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, RedTree that would be awesome! My brother did some volunteer work there, I'm not sure if it's the same place though, but still 

Carleen, you should then! Lol just tell a family member "it's be my Christmas AND birthday present till I'm 70!" :lol:

TaMMa, we have a vacation house in a small game park called Marloth, which is just outside the Kruger National Park. Some of the pics, like the sunsets, and the clips in the video, like the snake on the wall, the warthogs, and the birds were taken from the veranda and balcony of that house (the snake was actually trying to get in!:shock, but most of the pics and clips were taken at the Kruger, from the car, with a REALLY good lens ans zoom that belongs to my brother. Most of the picd are his, I prefer to take scenery shots 

More!!  These one of reptiles and similar things, I'll also say what they are, and where we took the picture 

A terapin, taken at the Kruger








An igama, taken at Letaba camp in the Kruger








A reallly cute frog that followed me into our little house thing at Kruger :lol:








Believe it or not, this is a snake.:shock: Known as a thread worm, taken at our house at Marloth (it was on the veranda)








A chameleon. Not a good pic, my 7 year old cousin took it at Kruger








A water monitor, taken at Kruger








A croc, taken at Kruger








Ok, this little guy is actually "mine". He is of course wild, and I am not able to touch him and stuff. He is a boomslang, and I rescued him from a trap about 3 years ago, and since then he has lived in the tatched roof of our Marloth house. He stays away from people, he is wild and is scared of humans, so none of the guests even know he's there, so shhhhhh. Lol. He's pretty isnt he? I've named him Lijan 








And this is a baby water monitor that we found trying to climb up or drain pipe at Marloth  Poor thing was really lost, so my brother managed to somehow get him back down to the river 








More in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok lol, it's been a bit longer than 10 minutes, but I found the pics I wanted to share!

My brother took these. They are the best he's ever taken, and they have been framed and put up in our Marloth house


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow I love all the pictures they are beautiful. I have a friend from south africa (i think i have already said that before) and she went back for a visit just a few months ago. She was just showing me some pictures today actually of her visit.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah I think you've told me that  But wow! So cool, it's always nice to hear about fellow South Africans 

Thank you so much for commenting on the pictures


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

She is pretty cool. She competes in 80k and 120k endurance rides on her big arab Corvette. Her dad is also my farrier. I love the accent too sounds awesome.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow, thats so cool! Yeah lol, I love our accents too. But I love Australian accents a lot!!! So awesome 

Here is our vacation house in Marloth. You can see my gran on the veranda, and in one of the pics, you can see us getting a visit from some zebra...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

wow would love to be there


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing pictures! I'd love to visit south africa!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome pics again, even the black snake was a scary one :shock:.

Is the green one poisonous?


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I really like the wild dogs, or whatever they are called. They are beautiful!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, he is VERY poisonous TaMMa, that's why we leave him alone, and in turn, he leaves us alone. We see no reason to get rid of him, as he keeps mice and stuff out of the house, plus I think he's gorgeous 

Lol, you should have heard me scream when that thread worm appeared; I had no idea what it was! I was all for throwing it off the veranda until my brother explained to me it was blind. Then I felt pity for it. lol

Thank you so much wishingforahorse, yes, they are called wild dogs 

Are there any specific animals anyone wants me to put up, or must I just put some up?


----------

